# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Scandinavian  Summer trips

## sebastian

Hej! 
I'm a Finnish Swede (29yo) living and working in Moscow. I've been thinking about taking a week or so of vacation in June to travel around a bit. Maybe just short trips in the Moscow neighborhood, river cruises, whatever seems a good idea. I'm looking for interesting people who may have similar interests and schedules. I speak fluent russian and know my way around so that is not a problem. I'd prefer you to also speak russian, but am homesick enough to enjoy speaking Finnish or Swedish. I try to avoid using english. I use it now since I don't know if you'd prefer Finnish or Swedish. 
I don't care where you're from as long as you like to travel the same way I do - with low ambitions. I'm curious enough, but I prefer to take in a little more of the local atmosphere and a little less of the sights when I travel. I don't make firm plans.  
I'll be in Georgia 21.-28.5. so don't be discouraged if I dont reply during that period. The black sea, Caucasian mountains, georgian wine, food and mineral water - a good start for the summer! I'd also appreciate any advice from people who've been there.  
Sebastian

----------

